# Polish 4 Stroke



## Troutsqueezer

Who's going to step up and make this engine as a model?

http://www.new4stroke.com/

-T


----------



## rake60

It's funny you should post that right now.

My brother-in-law dropped off a little Troy Bilt cultivator last night that
someone had tossed out because they couldn't get it to run.
He asked be to give it a looking over.

I found the exhaust valve to be +.002" out of tolerance. 
That little bit of adjustment has it running like a new one.
That took all of 15 minutes to diagnose and correct.

That Polish design wouldn't be nearly as fussy as a rocker valve design.
I really like it! 

Thanks for posting the link!

Rick


----------



## kcmillin

that could be quite a high revving engine, if built right. No valve springs=no valve float. although the recipricating mass would be vary large.

Very interesting design. It reminds me a a design of an engine I heard about a while ago. Something like the pistons sleeve would move up and down opening and closing ports. Ime not really sure.

Kel


----------



## Speedy

kcmillin  said:
			
		

> that could be quite a high revving engine, if built right. No valve springs=no valve float. although the recipricating mass would be vary large.
> 
> Very interesting design. It reminds me a a design of an engine I heard about a while ago. Something like the pistons sleeve would move up and down opening and closing ports. Ime not really sure.
> 
> Kel



like this!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/user/ShnitzlHaus#p/u/20/Bp93qDyvBak[/ame]


----------



## kcmillin

Exactly. WOW thats a cool engine. I was not even sure it existed. thanks

Kel


----------



## mu38&Bg#

The Polish guy has a lot of other interesting concepts about alternative energy sources. The engine, I fear, wouldn't make it today. Too much surface area and too many crevices to produce acceptable emissions. I've exchanged a few emails with him.

Sleeve valves are very interesting. I'm working on a single cylinder sleeve valve design. Bristol Hercules and Centaurus engines powered many WWII aircraft and many civil aircraft after the war until jet engines put them to rest.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleeve_valve

Greg


----------



## Feliks

kcmillin  said:
			
		

> that could be quite a high revving engine, if built right. No valve springs=no valve float. although the recipricating mass would be vary large.
> 
> Very interesting design. It reminds me a a design of an engine I heard about a while ago. Something like the pistons sleeve would move up and down opening and closing ports. Ime not really sure.
> 
> Kel



Hi Kel !

First a little history of my actions.
In 1972 I bought for 1 / 3 the price in a bookstore a book called "internal combustion engine technology and marine railway."
fascinated me, the huge dimensions and weights of some elemento such marine engines.
But at the beginning of the book jjServan Schreiber was the motto of the "American Challenge"
"Neither the army nor the resources or capital are not a sign or instrument of power. Even large industrial plants are only the outer expression.
Modern strength lies in inventive capacity, namely the research work and the skills turn inventions into products, technologies and so on.
Deposit, which must take are not in the earth or in the number of machines. These deposits lie in the mind, or more accurately, the people skills to think and create."

I did not know what had a bigger impression on me, the book, or motto? ;D
But the book is very much about the enormous size and weight. Well, I can see better the true proportions of certain weights.
Persons who have dealings with such large dimensions are not able to correctly determine what is actually heavier. Are illusions. My idea, because I wanted to make a lighter valves, such a huge engine. With such a large scale can be seen at once, which is really heavy.
I think Kel that, as you see now that the greater mass of valves , it will be even more in favor of my solution. :

All detail about photo:

Poped Valve : weight only poped,springs,taper all 176,5 Gram.
Diameter 32 mm 
diameter open gap 28,5 mm.

Piston with rods, pin, two rings , weight 160,5 Gram
Diameter 38 mm - it's 25% more poped in diameter( some weight are they grow with the square of the radius) . Gap 38 mm 












Diameter popped 75 mm , diameter piston 76.5 mm






Weight popped 75 mm 1000 G
weight piston & rod 76.5 mm 850 G
weight popped 62 mm 400 G
weight piston & rod 62 mm 370 G

But the window of the flight of the valve of 75 mm is only 64 mm, what is very similar to the window of the flight piston 62 mm .

That is it results from it that the valve of 75 mm is giving the same flight as the piston 62 mm that is 1000 G to 370 G !!!!! 

==~~ 2.5 more weight popped to piston & rod !!

It only looks impossibly. but this way is ;D

  Best Regards Andrew


----------



## Royal Viking

Hi Feliks,

Have you also considered the relation of the camshaft to the weight of the timing crankshaft?


----------



## Feliks

Royal Viking  said:
			
		

> Hi Feliks,
> 
> Have you also considered the relation of the camshaft to the weight of the timing crankshaft?



Hi Royal Viking,
Camshaft diameter in conventional engine are about ~~ 0,4 D (diameter of cylinder)

This big poppeed are 75 mm diameter . Must be two popped in cylinder . = ~~ 150 mm diameter cylinder . Camshaft = 150 x 0.4 = 60 mm diameter .

Piston 62 mm have about 40 mm diameter bearings .... :


Regards Andrew ;D


----------



## TarheelTom

That engine reminds me of my first real motorcycle, a Puch, built in Austria. It had two pistons, in parallel cylinders, but only one combustion chamber and spark plug. The rear piston ran off the rod journal, the front piston on a shorter piston rod, which was connected to the back piston rod. So the two pistons ran up and down slightly out of sync. The rear cylinder had the intake ports, the front cylinder had the exhaust ports. The bike was a two stroke, and fairly fuel efficient. It was designed to be an efficient daily commuter.

Tom


----------



## Feliks

"Salt water extraction"







http://www.new4stroke.com/pompa.pdf


And sallt water Tank:







1 m^3 / sec  if H = 100 m  give ~~ 1 MW ( 1000 KW) electric energy 

Regards Andrew ;D


----------



## Feliks

Drive for pump or oscillating dynamo:






Will it be possible the new World Energy Policy in line
with this map ??

http://www.new4stroke.com/Heightwave.PDF

Recently made an invention 






and some history inventions in http://www.new4stroke.com/new%20engine%20pivotal%20piston1.pdf 

Big Boy with Stephenson Second engine are going.






Maybe someone would perform such a model steam engine in which cylinders do not have to grind? 

Regards Andrew


----------



## Feliks

Well, who would have thought that Newcomen was so close to an adequate solution :












Regards Andrew ;D


----------



## kf2qd

Some thoughts -

RIngs and pistons used as valves. Means you have to have small ports or bridges across your ports to keep the rings happy. Those are high wear areas and are also the weak points in the design. Those are just 2-cycle pistons used a little differently. It looks inexpensive, but where is the wear. What about the flow of gases into the cylinder - will this desigh limit how fast eh engine can breathe? And it also makes for a much taller head to accomodate the pistons and rods. If you want to get rid of valve springs then go desmodromic.


As for those oscilating generators - they can't get very big or the forces on reversing direction will be enormous. For best results you want the armatures to cross the magnetic fields at a high speed otherwise the output voltage/current will be low.


----------



## Feliks

kf2qd  said:
			
		

> Some thoughts -
> 
> RIngs and pistons used as valves. Means you have to have small ports or bridges across your ports to keep the rings happy. Those are high wear areas and are also the weak points in the design. Those are just 2-cycle pistons used a little differently. It looks inexpensive, but where is the wear. What about the flow of gases into the cylinder - will this desigh limit how fast eh engine can breathe? And it also makes for a much taller head to accomodate the pistons and rods. If you want to get rid of valve springs then go desmodromic.
> 
> 
> As for those oscilating generators - they can't get very big or the forces on reversing direction will be enormous. For best results you want the armatures to cross the magnetic fields at a high speed otherwise the output voltage/current will be low.



I know that love sometimes blinds our reason. If you loved something whole life, it is then very difficult to get used to his new love.
But it is toxic love. Here as in most cases ends and, no matter what is controlled






























I think you should consider, however, that sometimes divorce is not proud, although it is not to the hand you. :

Regards Andrew ;D


----------



## Feliks

kf2qd  said:
			
		

> As for those oscilating generators - they can't get very big or the forces on reversing direction will be enormous. For best results you want the armatures to cross the magnetic fields at a high speed otherwise the output voltage/current will be low.



And this time love again......

I started my searches of generating electric from the oscillatory dynamo I carried which out from the ordinary stepper engine I had which at my "laboratory". 

It 's very efficient new dynamo at very low RPM.
I joined the light bulb of 22 volt 0.05 A to one coil of this stepping motor,. Its about 1 Watt, 
I joined the bridge rectifier at first to the second coil, and then electrolytic. and next same light bulb (of 22 volt as 0.05 amp) .

diagram :





And I made next video with this experiment. 
This view of only energic HALF rotate stepper engine (left , right,left, right) video with to bulbs .One coil have diode and capacitor., another one coil no have.

http://www.new4stroke.com/stepper.wmv 


I have this only one my prototype.

Next my propose are only virtual, but in prototype one coil give 1 watt. If in PCB you put 1000 pcs you give about 1 KW ! but constans currend.

Of course this idea need good development.

Why do we have such a low speed performance?
Therefore, the number of teeth in the stepper motor, which cut through the magnetic field is, say 120. that is, in relation to the conventional dynamo about 30 times more frequent cutting of the magnetic field
The other way too. Motors to have a maximum turnover of about 200 rpm;

Regards Andrew ;D


----------



## Feliks

I simply will look as flat block. It can be cast as a single unit. It did not need the division on the block and head. Because the pistons can be put at the bottom......
 It is full 4 stroke engine.

















Regards Andrew ;D


----------



## Feliks

Possible mutations water cooled half rotary:
Without that leaks in driving and from deducing of water half rotate "piston" . Elastic hose only several degrees twisted.






With "cylinder" and popped...







Mutations "Long Cylinder" and 8 valve in one "cylinder"






Vwork ~~= 0,5 V , V=Scircle x long


Are You know engine named Twin Feliks ? 






Star engines were characterized biggest always force density.







Andrew ;D


----------



## Feliks

Well, who would have thought that Newcomen was so close to an adequate solution :blink:












And also very close to the Technology





I think that this technology is very effective. Can you imagine that by doing the same movement up and down through the traditional piston-connecting rod-crankshaft to get the same ease the movement of this vehicle?
I think that it would then be much harder work. And these four , the looks on it, they not liked to work more than need....

Can you feel it ??


However and that will had such a good humor, just take a timber and a little grease lubricated.

Do not need any oil !!  

Seal or Teflon or lubricated with diesel fuel.

OIl = diesel fuel in this picture 






The history of that path was an invention
http://www.new4stroke.com/images/Possible%20mutation%20pivot.htm

Andrew ;D


----------



## Feliks

kcmillin  said:
			
		

> that could be quite a high revving engine, if built right. No valve springs=no valve float. although the recipricating mass would be vary large.
> 
> Very interesting design. It reminds me a a design of an engine I heard about a while ago. Something like the pistons sleeve would move up and down opening and closing ports. Ime not really sure.
> 
> Kel



It should be approached with great reverence for history...










[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6Zw1_NiSWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6Zw1_NiSWg[/ame]




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJcxpFTFJPA&NR=1]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJcxpFTFJPA&NR=1[/ame]

At this film see why Crecy was in the half of the road. Simply moving the heat from the cylinder is very difficult way to get to the fins ...


But my engine, as befits the end of the road ,a little better start, even though this is only the second prototype.

Regards Andrew ;D


----------



## Kaleb

Feliks  said:
			
		

> And this time love again......
> 
> I started my searches of generating electric from the oscillatory dynamo I carried which out from the ordinary stepper engine I had which at my "laboratory".
> 
> It 's very efficient new dynamo at very low RPM.
> I joined the light bulb of 22 volt 0.05 A to one coil of this stepping motor,. Its about 1 Watt,
> I joined the bridge rectifier at first to the second coil, and then electrolytic. and next same light bulb (of 22 volt as 0.05 amp) .
> 
> diagram :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made next video with this experiment.
> This view of only energic HALF rotate stepper engine (left , right,left, right) video with to bulbs .One coil have diode and capacitor., another one coil no have.
> 
> http://www.new4stroke.com/stepper.wmv
> 
> 
> I have this only one my prototype.
> 
> Next my propose are only virtual, but in prototype one coil give 1 watt. If in PCB you put 1000 pcs you give about 1 KW ! but constans currend.
> 
> Of course this idea need good development.
> 
> Why do we have such a low speed performance?
> Therefore, the number of teeth in the stepper motor, which cut through the magnetic field is, say 120. that is, in relation to the conventional dynamo about 30 times more frequent cutting of the magnetic field
> The other way too. Motors to have a maximum turnover of about 200 rpm;
> 
> Regards Andrew ;D



That looks interesting, I might try to make one myself, since it looks ideal for use with steam engines, or your semi-rotative engines.


----------



## Feliks

Kaleb  said:
			
		

> That looks interesting, I might try to make one myself, since it looks ideal for use with steam engines, or your semi-rotative engines.


Very nice it would be. Just do not forget the pretty pictures on the forum to send.

Regards Andrew


----------



## Feliks

New animations half rotate engine:

















And in scale 1:1 350 ccm intake volume:


http://www.new4stroke.com/halfrotatedxf.dxf  Save and print file


The cylinder can be made from an aluminum extrude


Big air cooled






Small air cooled









And "Stephenson second"









And story this inventions "step by step"
Story half rotate engine


Save these PDF files on your computer and print. These are drawings of the 2-liter engine on a scale of 1:1


http://www.new4stroke.com/section.pdf

http://www.new4stroke.com/long.pdf

Regards Andrew ;D


----------



## Feliks

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ3Pohh502E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ3Pohh502E[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AW1Fedhx6Nc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AW1Fedhx6Nc[/ame]

Regards Andrew


----------



## Feliks

Another animation:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tz2rQvCxp44[/ame] 






 [/quote]

http://www.full-ahead.net/Silownia/silniki_pomocnicze/sp_index_ang.htm

http://www.full-ahead.net/Silownia/silniki_pomocnicze/remont_sp/awarie_remont/glowica_urw_zaw_isadora/glow_urw_zawor.htm

http://www.full-ahead.net/Silownia/silniki_glowne/sg_index_ang.htm

double bottom fo foam 
http://www.youtube.com/user/pawielus?gl=PL&hl=pl#p/u/53/Cfp0BWKwdgY dno


large swimmer:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/user/pawielus?gl=PL&hl=pl#p/u/92/mnxWu3oWghs]http://www.youtube.com/user/pawielus?gl=PL&hl=pl#p/u/92/mnxWu3oWghs[/ame]

Regards Andrew


----------



## Feliks

And about half rotate.







Star engines were characterized biggest always force density








Below picture of the star half rotate around 10 (40) with "cylinders". for the transparency of the picture one can see only 3 additional "cylinders" more than is at the animated film. 
One can also see dimensions of the whole of the engine in the assumption that every cylinder has such dimensions for the picture half rotate with the set connecting rod of the Sulzer D= engine of 900 mm and stroke 2500 mm .






So 10 (40) "cylindrical" engine half rotate about the same working capacity in comparing to the Sulzer 10 engine cylindrical on the picture below .

Sulzer: 10 Cylinders 20 m long , 15 m hight , 1500 Ton weight

Half rotate star : 10(40) "Cylinders" 4,5 m diameter , 4,5 m long
                       about 70 ton weight.








And most importantly.. Since in the engine half rotate mass innertia are several times Sulzer smaller than in the engine, engine half rotate can work with the much greater rotation speed. 
Slzer : 102 RPM , 60 000 KW

Half rotate: 250 RPM , 150 000 KW 

In same intake work volume ....

Regards Andrew ;D 

Sure the engines of cars will be similar proportions..


----------



## Feliks

[quote name='Feliks' post='5125841' date='Jun 24 2011, 15:36']I thought about that. The float on the animation gives the impression of a small..[/quote]

I think that this would be accurate...

http://www.dieselduck.net/videos/04%20weat...ough%20seas.wmv


I wonder how many tons of water would be able to pump out the 100-meter high tank, during one cycle of the wave?   

Regards Andrew ;D


----------



## Feliks

The Red Baron Windmill:

Due to the vacuum created by the wing, over which the wind flows, wind turbines in the channels of collective spin vacuum and provide energy....






Here you can see demonstrations of the film that created a vacuum at the top of the wing when the wind blows on him. 
The resulting vacuum can suck the ball into the pipe passing through the wing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb8IFfnbjY8

By placing many of the holes on the top of the wing, use the vacuum on the entire surface of the wing. The Assembly shall meet in two sustaining supports and drives the suction fans to them with normal air pressure.
This will of course be used to produce energy,
and its amount will depend on the size of the system...

Regards Andrew ;D


----------



## Feliks

Well, some developing:

Of course, you must use the entire art of loving wing aerodynamics.
And How companies grow one way: speed amplifier in the form of air intake venturi nozzle.







Well, and a new kind of wings... 
Venturi nozzle flat... After all the two wings made contrary to each other..







Regards Andrew ;D


----------



## Feliks

In other forum :
[quote name='gruntguru' date='Jul 6 2011, 08:37' post='5147823']
Those wings need endplates.

Seriously - using the flow in a secondary device means that a lot of the wind power is wasted, because the mass flow through the turbines is much less than the wind mass flow captured by the machine.

I have seen some interesting and original ideas in this thread, but you are wasting *YOUR* energy trying to improve on the efficiency of a modern wind turbine.
[/quote]

All of this, I waste my energy ,*you *able to understand that there are other, much more efficient ways of using wind energy.

I know your great love for modern wind turbine, but you must remember that any excessive love sent your eyes, and impossible for an objective view of reality.

Besides, is not just about the same efficiency, but also for it to be able to build a very simple structure that even the next 4,000 years will exist. I makes sense to build on the sea, because they almost always wind blows from one direction - from the sea. And so it will probably still over the next 4000 years... 
 In such a structure may be, for example, 100 such horizontal " flat venturi " and long for 300 meters. Constructed channels will lead to negative pressure turbines which generate much electricity. And the only element consuming to be turbine generators. The rest should survive 4000 years without repairs...

So with these issues will be decisive, not only we can improve the efficiency of Venturi amplifier.

Well unless the people have lost the ability to build such structures ...






And here in a better resolution though you wanted to see more details:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/af/All_Gizah_Pyramids.jpg

But who will be Pharaoh?? 

Regards Andrew ;D


----------



## Feliks

And here's the picture of Homer family watching the Red Baron Windmill prototype with flat Venturi nozzles.
If you meet all expectations, this is a prototype of Homer performs with Stone, as Pharaoh himself had wished. 
And it will be a very durable building, well, for example, compared to the ridiculously short life of nuclear reactors... 








Best Regards Andrew ;D


----------



## Feliks

Concrete is a pile of stones, only a tiny...

If we use the design of computers, calculators to calculate the type,
http://www.flowmeterdirectory.com/flowmeter_venturi_calc.html
http://www.hanleyinnovations.com/vf50.html

 It can be 100% clean design 
And even more politely 'll gain energy. And then it will be possible, for the next 4000 years.

Andrew ;D


----------



## Feliks

Snoopy inspired me..  

First, the architects built the pyramids, then the rectangular houses. Now for the houses in the shape of airfoil  :









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak4JgrNPwIc&feature=related


Regards Andrew ;D 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJtYvsDKQV8&NR=1    :


----------



## Feliks

As if someone is not loved music, it can be so..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdljMhUQWyQ&feature=related]&#38;#x202a;Snoopy And The Red Barron (Peanuts)&#38;#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


But you should see that Snoopy House can ...fly

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r9WuQMJ_aM&NR=1]&#38;#x202a;ANGEL GUADIANIA Snoopy VS the Red Baron&#38;#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Andrew ;D ;D


----------



## Feliks

Andrew ;D


----------



## Feliks

Mr. Clarkson said:


> Indeed it is




The Multisnoopy Ship

This is Beautiful..  

This is the modern variant of a sailing ship... so that the sails are not torn...

Regards Andrew ;D


----------



## Feliks

http://www.wired.com/autopia/2010/06/downwind-faster-than-the-wind

http://www.wired.com/autopia/2010/06/downwind-faster-than-the-wind

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNbNNSDljGI&feature=related

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNbNNSDljGI&feature=related[/ame]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPOqlkzW8KU&feature=related

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPOqlkzW8KU&feature=related[/ame]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sailing_faster_than_the_wind#Sailing_dead_downwind_faster_than_the_wind

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sailing_faster_than_the_wind#Sailing_dead_downwind_faster_than_the_wind






Aerodynamic coefficient Cx is very small. It is certainly much smaller than in the traditional ship...

This is not a traditional sail 2D, but the full 3D structure. Energy is processed and used to drive water propeller. Why can swim backwards and forwards. Like a film with 2D fan. 
So many of Snoopy Ship has a much higher efficiency due to 3D

Andrew ;D


----------



## dsquire

Andrew

I fixed up the tags on the last post for you. Hope that you don't mind. It is very interesting going faster than the wind, I will be reading up on that. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Feliks

Ok, OK Many thank Don ;D






Regards Andrew ;D


----------



## Feliks

Old ideas in new study:
This gear drive in a helicopter that is bothering me. Another way to get rid of her. By the way, turned out that the rear propeller and also you can get rid of , because the helicopter does not have the torque of the main propeller. 
The helicopter had already been built. But it had drawbacks: no, for example, could not take full advantage of autorotation, because the propeller with a hole through the center did not have good aerodynamic properties.... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sud-Ouest_Djinn

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Helicopter_Djinn_rotor_mast_and_blade.jpg
I missed this problem and the propeller is as it is most optimal. 
Also today after assuming control of the helicopter adjustable nozzle (vectoring nozzle) on the outlet gases from the turbine driven, will be very precise. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turbomeca_Palouste

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0e/Engine_of_F-35.jpg
In summary the lack of a gear transmission and rear propeller helicopter will certainly reduce weight.
























Andrew


----------



## Feliks

Here PhotoStream proposal, which has improved aerodynamics and a little stiffness to the system add..










some histo:







[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9633v6U0wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9633v6U0wo[/ame]

http://www.new4stroke.com/percival.pdf

http://www.new4stroke.com/AIAA-Presentation.pdf



> _Originally posted by Chopper_
> Welcome back Andrew.
> 
> One day it will fly
> 
> :eureka



http://tipjet.com/tj_pho_gallry.htm


Andrew ;D


----------



## Feliks

Green Engineering in strongbox bank....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPWH5TlbloU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPWH5TlbloU[/ame] 

Andrew :


----------



## Feliks

Is marriage Underground Windmill of Tesla's Turbine is the optimum solution?








several cases that support the solution

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zdix_i-f4Tc&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zdix_i-f4Tc&feature=related[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7nFga2BpGU&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7nFga2BpGU&feature=related[/ame]

http://www.imp.gda.pl/en/research-centres/centre-for-thermomechanics-of-fluids/turbine-aerodynamics-department/research/tesla-type-bladeless-turbines/

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/7695242.pdf


Andrew ;D


----------



## Feliks

If you do not want to lose a large diameter fan operating in the Venturi nozzle, you should use " internal Venturi nozzles ". 
These are just two cones inside a circular tube 
Their convergence must be in accordance with the Bernoulli's principle, just like a normal venturi nozzle. So must be kept laminar flow. But we gain a large diameter fan. Theoretically, the energy gain obtained is 10 times larger in relation to the windmill in a narrow place of the normal venturi nozzle....
Field cross-sections must be changed in the same function as in classical venturi






Andrew ;D


----------



## Feliks

Wind and water have long been a very liked. 
So I think that such a solution, consistent with their preferences, will be most effective 

It is a Venturi vidmil that drives large enough vane pump with sealing ring via water.
Thanks to such a seal, which is not consumed, and it is tight, you can use all the energy that gives us a venturi nozzle of the vacuum produced.. Because the turbine does not have any leaks.So theoretically, this will be the most efficient use of wind...

We can thus take advantage of the vacuum energy, what we get in other ways to obtain it from the wind.

New "turbine" is Liquid Ring Vaccum Pumps








http://www.gd-nash.com/uploadedImages/Nash/Products/Flash_Images/liquid%20ring%20how%20it%20works%20extended%20length%20nl.swf

http://www.new4stroke.com/2BE4%20CPD%20sheet.pdf

Regards Andrew ;D


----------



## Feliks

Forged pistons  





And this looks like their production
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPF7jdPyQaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPF7jdPyQaU[/ame] 

Andrew ;D


----------



## Feliks

Thanks to the new Heron's Apache we can build a pretty good quality helicopter




When we begin to design a small personal helicopter similar to this:
http://rotorfx.com/mosquito_experimental_ultralight_helicopters_for_sale/mosquito_experimental_ultralight_helicopters_for_sale.htm
We see the need to drive to the main rotor diameter of 18 feet (5.5 meter)
We see the need to drive to the main rotor diameter of 18 feet (5.5 meter) and 540 rpm rotational speeds. To achieve such a speed we could use a torque 800 Nm ( ~ 80 kgm ).
Returning now to the Hero 's Apache, we can assume that the torque on the main propeller tubes produce more than us four propeller.
Let's say that in May they long 3.5 feet (1 meter ). So, as at the end of each of those tubes you put the engine that gives us a sequence of 10 N (2 Lbs) values ??(1kg) it will be added to the rotor torque of 10 Nm (1 kgm)
So four of these tubes with motors will give us a 40 Nm (4 kgm).
Now, assuming that our helicopter will be lighter with a big motor, gears and tail rotor, we can assume that he will need to drive only the main rotor diameter of 600 Nm at, say, 16 feet (4.9 m).
So if we placed the total at the end of the tube Heron's Apache silnki of values ??within 600/40 = 15
15 X 2 lbs = 30 lbs of force within, we get has fully functional helicopter....
As it turns out, these motors have already modelers....
http://www.wrenturbines.co.uk/media/files/wren_160_pro_instructions.pdf
Weight engines 8 Kg (14 Lbs)....
http://wn.com/jetkart 10 position video
If you want to build a crane helicopter, use these eight:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE4t-o7XY6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE4t-o7XY6M[/ame]  :tsk 
http://www.vortechinternational.com/review.html
http://www.jetcentral.com.mx/english/mammoth.html

Or a combination of hybrid electric..
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DNOk5hXD60&noredirect=1]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DNOk5hXD60&noredirect=1[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEpbjk6dguM&feature=related&noredirect=1]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEpbjk6dguM&feature=related&noredirect=1[/ame]
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=777461
Or Only electric:
http://www.youtube.com/user/HansThunderbolt
40 pcs enought..~~ 40 KW and ful personal electric helicopter

So it happens that good fun can become a good professional...
Regards Andrew ;D


----------



## Feliks

Well, maybe but the full electric version: 
These eight electric motors:
http://shop.rc-electric-jets.com/RC-Lander-DPS-120-mm-830kv-12S-Metal-EDF-LEDF120-1A83.htm


Now just: 8 electric motors, ie 2, 3 / 4 Lbs ( 1,35 kg) each battery X 8 pieces = 22Lbs (~ 10 kg) and can fly for 5 minutes. That is 132 lbs ( 66kg ) meringue can fly 30 minutes at full load... Weight of motors is 132 + 16 = 148 lbs (74 kg) fuel + engines.

http://alshobbies.com/shop/lookupstock.php?pc=7178

Weight of the traditional system of propulsion engine of CRE MZ202 is 38 kg, the transmission of about 15 kg, 5 gallons of fuel to the tank about 20 kg, the total weight of 72 kg and the propulsion flight time 1 hour..
When you subtract the tail rotor 20 kg to obtain also a similar range..






Until you can control the direction of these one additional electric motors, administer, only a little smaller.

And this looks like a traditional electric version of the aircraft






Bumblebee Andrew ;D

I have no problems with leaking oil...


----------



## Feliks

I think that also the propeller airplanes can replenish the idea of &#38;#8203;&#38;#8203;Heron's Jet Propeller. The latest toy modelers have superior features, and you may use them for "big air ". 
Well let us take a small aircraft engine Rotax 447 to 44 Nm of torque. On the axis of the propeller must gear, have twice as large, ie ~ ~ 100 Nm (10 kgm ). Przytakim driving the propeller with a diameter of 1700 mm will be to spin it properly and give the appropriate string. 
So at the end of a single turbine on the arm of Heron 's say a length of 500 mm have a string 200N (20 kg), and two shoulders at 100 N (10 kg). Then we were given the same torque on the propeller, which gives the Rotax engine. 
http://www.faston.home.pl/r447.htm
After putting two turbines, modeling of over 10 kg (100 N), we get a replacement Rotax engine.
They even have the parameters several times larger than we need for this example. 
Well, the weight of the drive unit will be cheaper too many times, what in aviation is crucial

It turns out that we already have a fairly large selection of gas turbine engines such
http://www.jetcatusa.com/p200.html
http://www.amtjets.com/Titan.php

And of course we have also quite a large number of electric motors to drive the turbines of jet aircraft models, whose parameters are such that we can use them in Heron's propeller well. Their parameters and parameters of the battery used in development Propeller Heron, causes them to become competitive with conventional engines
http://shop.rc-electric-jets.com/RC-Lander-DPS-120-mm-830kv-12S-Metal-EDF-LEDF120-1A83.htm

They can be used in this exemplary model propeller Heron









After viewing a few videos of models turbuny aircraft, I saw that these turbines do not have to be at the end of the model, and may be in the middle, and the aid of additional exhaust pipes just flies out of the model.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNP9TbkYCrw&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNP9TbkYCrw&feature=related[/ame]

From this reason, and my solution also applied this collective pipe, which is separated into 4 and changes the direction of exhaust gas.
Thanks to this, quite seriously improves the design Propellers Heron....





And weight in relation to the Rotax is 10 times less... 
So that is similar in other much larger propeller propulsion system also...
http://www.amtjets.com/pdf/Olympus_HP_specification.pdf

Regards Andrew ;D ;D


----------



## Feliks

This is the first contemporary working model turbines Heron. 
 This photo accessories in my Low Budget Institute:






And this movie works as a turbine

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J63NOqgPgVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J63NOqgPgVc[/ame]


Regards Andrew 
 ;D ;D


----------



## Feliks

Yes, but even here motorcycle without an the traditional engine.......






Andrew ;D


----------



## Feliks

Here, the view from the other side  







Andrew


----------



## Feliks

I published once the South African forum.

http://www.landcruiserclub.co.za/cms/index.php?name=Your_Account&profile=1316

Perhaps, someone saw it. 
Here it is made and the working prototype engine half rotate. Only this power way and grinding cylindrer.... 
But it is works....


http://stallionturbos.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=58&Itemid=83















































Regards Andrew ;D


----------



## Feliks

Tt looks exactly like the good ,old vane pump


















Andrew ;D


----------



## Feliks

pity that the link with the film does not work. but I have downloaded PhotoStream 






Andrew


----------



## Feliks

Pity that llink is not working. There was a nice movie... anoyher one 









Next Percival - it is too Heron 
http://www.new4stroke.com/percival.pdf
 .
But all helicopters this typy such defects were....





Seems to me that the project Herons Apache version "FEL -X" will not have these disadvantages, and will be missing heavy and very unreliable gear....  

Andrew ;D


----------



## Feliks

Here are a few solutions that can some of the problems to solve..

Surely you will need to test them in practice, before se makes the right decisions as to the shape of the structure of the drive.
Perhaps such a solution with a single tube might be the most efficient, because it will most laminar flow






Or a Cutter Heron  






Of course, a whole can be properly enclosed guard areodynamic...







Well, here an example, if the electric drive can also adapt to the helicopter. Turbine itself would be inside the helicopter, but it would not be permanently linked to the rotor, so that no torque moved...






It is air- gear drive 

Andrew ;D


----------



## Feliks

A very delicate matter:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OGz5gu3rSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OGz5gu3rSo[/ame]

Andrew ;D


----------



## Till

Hello Andrew,

someone send me a link to your engines, so I'll write a few lines:
@the piston controlled gasexchange engine:
History: This is a copy of a almost identical engine by Henry Royce invented and build about 80 years ago (you'll know his company for aviation technology and luxury cars: Rolls Royce). Some variations of this engines have been build at industrial numbers in Danmark and in the US later, most of them 2-stroke Diesel-Engines, as far as i know.

Technicals:
This design has serious flaws such as:
-bad fuel efficiency, as pistonrings account for majority of mechanical loss
-bad cooling of the strongly heat-stressed outlet piston as outletports do not allow oil-jet cooling of outletpiston
-low compressionratio because hot outletpiston promoting engine knocking
-bad fuel-efficiency because of low compression ratio
-high thermal stress of ouletpiston won't allow durability and high rpm
-lots of maintenance needed as pistonrings sweeping the ports causes massive wear at rings and ringgrooves
-bad emission as lots of lubrication oil is drawn from the inlet-pistonrings and gets burned forming carbon-particulate matter
-massive carbon-buildup at outlet-pistonrings cause enormous additional wear to rings, ringgrooves and cylinderwall
-even worse emissions as lubrication oil is drawn into the exhaust gas from the exhaust-pistonrings, forming half burned carbon-particulate matter in the hot exhaust air and hot exhaustpipe, which are blown out, requiring special filtering
-and so on...

In addition to the already mentioned disadvantages, your "twin Felix" features:
-very difficult sealing, because circumferential contact pressure of seal can't be steady because of sharp edges
-unsteady sealing pressure results in high lubrication oil loss or high wear causing high lubrication oil loss later on
-bad expansion chamber geometry (bigger surface area than cylindrical bore), causing high thermal loss, resulting in bad fuel efficiency
-difficult manufacturing, close and unknown manufacturing tolerances, especially the bore and working piston, resulting in high costs 

As you can see, these disadvantages disqualify the engines for applications such as ship engines, cause they need to be highly fuel efficient and of outstanding durability.
In addition to this, big bores and long strokes (which are needed at ships for maximum torque at low rpm) add additional thermal stress to your outletpiston, as the volume (thermal power) rises with higher mathematical power than the surface area.

You appear to have lots of free time. Poland isn't far away from Germany, so why not learn some German-language, so you get access to the numerous German books explaining the most unusual internal combustion engines, such as the famous Riedl...?

Kind regards, Till


----------



## Feliks

Till  said:
			
		

> Hello Andrew,
> .....
> 
> Kind regards, Till



Hello. Did you know that drove London buses such Royls Royls, and he was very persistent? Theses junk was fairly durable engine. But tp were two stroke. Mine is four stroke and how you want to see how it works, I invite you to Krakow and not have to learn Polish.... You'll see how it works engine, 400 horsepower with 1000 cc displacement at 10,000 rev / min. Certainly what you see and hear you will remember for a lifetime... 
Spend only a few euros...

Regards Andrew ;D ;D


----------



## Feliks

I was with my friends in the Museum of aviation again. "I'd like him to show this demo in which the effect of the vacuum State at the top of the wings, which blows the wind from the fan, the ball is sucked in by a transparent tube

provided in the middle of the wings and a peg that pops up on the wing.

Doing this experience again, so your friend can see it, I am surprised that the ball a is NOT sucked in tube!!

It is that this experience has been vandalized, and the ball is sucked on

Vandalized based on this, with a transparent tube to the bottom was several times the seeds.

But this was not the reason for the lack of vacuum in the tube.
After arrives home, thoroughly by looking at the about the well running the show.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb8IFfnbjY8&feature=player_embedded]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb8IFfnbjY8&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

I noticed that the tube on the film extends over the upper surface of the wings have 70 mm
The vandalizet show the tube was brought down to equality with the upper surface of the wing.
And this was the main reason for the lack of vacuum in the tube !
Simply air her upper surface of the wing, when it encounters a simple hole in the wing, just get it and seeking to keep the pipes, eliminates any vacuum in it.!!

That is, that the ball could be the suck by the vacuum arising at the top of the wings, in this case the pipe must extend over the upper surface of the wing by about 70 mm !!!

When this tube does not extend, this does not transmit its down this vacuum, even in the smallest degree.

Why is this, explain the following drawings:




















Yes so we are one of the one cases where due to vandalism, we fully the specificities of of the Red Baron Windmill... :

According to estimates, the surface of the wing of a 100 m square, with a wind speed of 30 km\/h can produce approximately 750 KG lift.
To get 100 KG of thrust of the propeller to the ultralight trike, the engine must have a power of about 50 KW
 You can take also denied that the 100 KG over da US 50 KW electrical Dynamo.
Which had managed to seize the entire lift such 100 m ^ 2 wings which is 750 KG, a power Dynamo would be 300 KW.

The Windmill of the Red Baron 100 m x 30 m = 3000 m ^ 2 and this will give us the 9000 KW.

Now you can build 10 such wings one above with which 30000 m ^ 2 = 90 MW.

No and now depends on how many% of this theoretical power we capture this lift and exchange it into electrical current.


Regards Andrew ;D

http://www.grc.nasa.gov/WWW/K-12/airplane/wrong1.html

http://www.grc.nasa.gov/WWW/K-12/airplane/wrong3.html

http://www.grc.nasa.gov/WWW/K-12/airplane/presar.html
http://www.grc.nasa.gov/WWW/K-12/airplane/shape.html


----------



## Feliks

A can so ...






Andrew


----------



## miner49r

Andrew,
  I have been engrossed reading this thread and it has kept me up past my bed time. While I can't say I comprehend a lot of the theories you present here, I do see some similarities in engines of the past. Your Half Rotary Engine is reminiscent of engines built by the Kimble Engine Company. They advertised fewer moving parts, lower manufacture cost, less friction, and better efficiency. 
  I look forward to reading this post again. Thank you.
Alan


----------



## Feliks

sa various trials, so that my original ideas, likened to the other. 
but by submitting the story step by step creation idea, give proof that formed in my head.
Step by step:
http://www.new4stroke.com/images/Possible%20mutation%20pivot.htm

Then, sometimes, it happens that, for example, for an idea of someone begins to consider "German scentist"

2.2.27 

http://www.tzhealth.com/medical-devices%5CRugged%20Emissions%20Analyzer/A%20thermal%20catalytic%20converter%20reduce%20emissions%20a%20muffler%20to%20reduce%20engine%20noise%20Dynamometer.htm


And in the meantime since the formation of the ideas, changes a lot. For example, go beyond the "magic circle of the cylinder" was the hardest thing.
When a new type of timing, was the new 4 stroke engine:







Regards Andrew ;D


----------



## Feliks

My 6 cylinder boxer..








Can have two times less cubic capacity, because that is two times smaller turnover at the flywheel.


Regards Andrew


----------



## Feliks

I think the era of steam comes to an end. At most in obsolete nuclear power plants will be still used.  ;D

Half supports the engine has one very big advantage. Piston not friction on the walls of the "cylinder""Only the seals frictions cylinder

Thanks to these properties, the engine may be running on ... the coal dust.
Rudolf Diesel's first engine was built just on the coal dust, but unfortunately zaciera&#322; is at work. In the case of half rotate, will not look any login problems.Simply does not have any large surface friction














Only the directory should be chosen for personal seal. Each round you can straighten lines, of course, resistant to coal dust.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6hwiz0QXsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6hwiz0QXsE[/ame]

http://www.passerotti.com.pl/page/pol/download/549P.pdf


Regards Andrew


----------



## Feliks

[quote name='Wuzak' post='5587386' date='Mar 15 2012, 08:26']Will sufficient heat be generated in the exhaust to be used ina combined cycle situation?[/quote]

Yes, combined cycle, but also the latest trends ...
http://www.gizmag.com/thermoelectric-cars-improve-mpg/10928/

And since it has to work at the coal face powder (same what they use today's power plants for combustion in boilers).
can seals with carbon, similar to the scrubbing of electric motors
http://hariramco.com/carbon-brushes.html

http://www.dpaonthenet.net/article/47129/C...ompressors.aspx

Star engines were characterized biggest always force density












Below picture of the star half rotate around 10 (40) with "cylinders". for the transparency of the picture one can see only 3 additional "cylinders" more than is at the animated film. 
One can also see dimensions of the whole of the engine in the assumption that every cylinder has such dimensions for the picture half rotate with the set connecting rod of the Sulzer D= engine of 900 mm and stroke 2500 mm .






So 10 (40) "cylindrical" engine half rotate about the same working capacity in comparing to the Sulzer 10 engine cylindrical on the picture below .

Sulzer: 10 Cylinders 20 m long , 15 m hight , 1500 Ton weight

Half rotate star : 10(40) "Cylinders" 4,5 m diameter , 4,5 m long
about 70 ton weight.






And most importantly.. Since in the engine half rotate mass innertia are several times Sulzer smaller than in the engine, engine half rotate can work with the much greater rotation speed. 
Slzer : 102 RPM 60 000 KW

Half rotate 250 RPM 150 000 KW 

In same intake work volume .

And now, the efficiency of the engine, due to the friction of the walls of the cylinder to rise about 5%. That is, it is the most efficient machine for the heat, whose efficiency exceeds 50% of the.

http://www.theoildrum.com/node/2249

Regards Andrew


----------



## Feliks

http://www.powermag.com/blog/index.php/2011/03/14/a-short-history-of-nuclear-power-in-japan/

Fear think about what would happen, if not given these five cents....

Andrew 



Is it possible Tsunami from the Mainland ???

Yes of course ...

As such, things appear to the local river.....







Wishing you to never be so does not become.

anxious Andrew


----------



## Feliks

http://www.mnn.com/green-tech/gadge...-week-april-25-may-1/landslide-buries-highway

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2010044629_webmudslide11m.html



If not yet, unfortunately, there was no Internet....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvCkH5yLoYo[/ame]



http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/video/2011/mar/17/japanese-helicopters-water-nuclear-reactor-video
17 March 2011

And faith in the power of the defence forces....


Defence force always better than the force of reason... 

Andrew


----------



## Feliks

http://enenews.com/high-radiation-l...pters-dumping-water-spent-fuel-rods-fukushima

Whether the IAEA supports still so cooling reactors, or changed the sentence. ??

Andrew ??? ???


----------



## Feliks

Some animation:
http://www.javys.sk/en/nuclear-facilities/interim-spent-fuel-storage/interim-spent-fuel-storage

Andrew


----------



## Kaleb

I've been thinking, why not use a Boulton and Watt style sun and planet gear system to drive the valve pistons on your engines? This would eliminate the need for perishable timing belts.
Here's a bit of information:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_and_planet_gear

http://www.mekanizmalar.com/sunandplanet.html


----------



## Feliks

Feliks said:
			
		

> Nice look at the animation:
> 
> http://www.javys.sk/en/nuclear-facilities/interim-spent-fuel-storage/interim-spent-fuel-storage
> 
> Andrew



And my animation, showing what you can do in 4 Fourth swimming pool in Fukushimie.
You need to build a new building, to the basement of the reactor building to insert with three new reactors, only to store the fuel. They manage any guarantees when possible earthquakes.After filling all the water also will be a guarantee of the & span settlement.







Andrew
can such a model of these machines with the atomic power plant....


----------



## Feliks

Whether engineers will pretend that the atomists still do not know the new inverter  UPS Technology on batteries, which in the case of a power failure, it is ready within fractional seconds to the provisioning of the full effect of emergency systems ???
Of course, some diesel then can long function.

But I think, with this reason for savings, because and so nuke is already insanely expensive.

http://www05.abb.com/global/scot/sc...c1257870003576c1/$file/des_brochure_rev_c.pdf

Andrew

May repulsion to techniques derived from green energy does not permit widely its integrity in nuke ...


----------



## Feliks

Monument to the victims of the earthquake in its epicentre in Tashkent. You can see clearly the huge  cavity, in which the trees are growing, and despite their vertices do not protrude above the ground of the monument, the  cavity is approx. 50 m depth.
And talk to someone it does not appear that build the atomic power stations on earthquake-resistant, ...Jan Christian Andersen Fairy Tales. ...
I  have seen. I recommend a trip atomist engineers in particular.







Andrew


----------



## Feliks

This is now seriously with these atomists...
And I am evaluating, so most of my friends of cancer in various forms leaves prematurely.And here you have a surprise
Something that, after these liar nuke not I expected!
http://ex-skf.blogspot.com/2012/04/blueberry-jam-from-poland-with-220-bqkg.html

Andrew: :  (


----------



## Feliks

In order to provide the reactors in Fukushime from the bottom you have the mechanical tunnel.
Then insert the two meters in diameter with 20 tubes. , Do the holes from the top and side, and on the bottom line fire resistant ZrO2. For large pipes enter the small tube to remove radioactive leaks or cooling corium had reached there...


http://www.herrenknecht.com/fileadmin/redaktion/PDF_Downloads/Direct_Pipe_Fly_GB_09-12-21.pdf

http://www.herrenknecht.com/fileadmin/redaktion/PDF_Downloads/AVN250XC_AVN700XC_DB_GB_08-10-29.pdf







Certainly not the cheapest, but it will give guarantees that the radioactive materials do not enter the land and ocean

Regards Andrew: (


----------



## Feliks

Can to remove scrap metal from the reactor 3 can use these electromagnetic grippers?
Also for attaching various devices and cameras probably would be useful..










Andrew


----------



## Feliks

Whether, if the sprayer to the treadmill, for example, a car, it will be more supportive of animals?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horse_mill






Andrew : Rolleyes:


----------



## Feliks

I wonder if to ask if these two smiling at us men to graciously evacuated their asses out of this car, it would be possible instead of carriage them to produce some electricity for us? Since drivers are not needed, because the car is harnessed to the treadmill and drivin in circles .. But one thing is certain, that such a vehicle driving the external energy, we will have the wind, regardless of the weather ... AJ is here the energy produced is sufficient to maintain the treadmill speed, it will be good .... And maybe even a few kilowatts for us is for our use ....
And it is always, regardless of the weather ... I do not need to go to the desert to breaking records. This can be done on the treadmill near the house...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkcn8ZkvKKc&feature=plcp[/ame]

http://news.discovery.com/autos/how-do-wind-powered-cars-work-111207.html













Andrew


----------



## Feliks

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=777461

Of course, the fuel will be coal dust....

Andrew: Wavey 



> _Originally posted by Anth_
> Of course




I hope you will also agree with this, teeth were the least moving parts. The 5 MW windmill should be placed. Mounted on the ends of the arms jet frame. (ends reach such a large fan wheel 1 Ma), so the jet frame will fit well ... It will be a "small" treadmill







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramjet


Andrew


----------



## Feliks

Ramjet symulation  (upper green)  Need Java
http://www.grc.nasa.gov/WWW/k-12/VirtualAero/BottleRocket/airplane/ngnsim.html


As I see massive construction that are to demolish the building of Reactor No. 3 is me shivers go ..
Certainly the building suffered the most, because it was the biggest explosion. So the walls are certainly very weak, and it seems to me that the water in the pool of fuel remains a miracle there is to do there can not be inspected, that does not mean that the building is sturdy ..
Therefore, demolition should in my opinion not cause additional shocks, and be carried out as gently as possible ... Heavy construction equipment, rather they should not be used ...
They are after all modern methods, such as cutting concrete with water. The company offers cutting up to 3 meters ..

http://ajaks.eu/en/services-for-civ...olition-of-concrete--hydrodynamic-robots.html

I do not want to think what would have happened, if as a result of the vibrations, the resulting leaks in the fuel pool and the water came out of it ... Almost as a result of radiation inside the building and its three filling remains, you can not to re-seal it. ..

Therefore, even mild disturbances such methods may be used: diamond cut rope ..

http://www.hilti.com/data/editorials/-14620/ds-wss 30 leaflet e.pdf

https://www.hilti.co.uk/fstore/holuk/techlib/docs/DS-WS10 en.pdf

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZ04OdpmJ84[/ame]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=N54madabs9s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=GVI8Z5grdOw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=I8xoHvhiA2k

Andrew


----------



## Feliks

Andrew: P


----------



## MuellerNick

That "Polish invention" of the 4-stroke (first posting) is in fact a design from 1937 (probably even earlier). It was by E.H.Royce.
There were other similar arrangements like the Hamilton-motor and the Mascad-and-Boothroyd-motor.

Nothing new!
Nick


----------



## Feliks

MuellerNick said:


> That "Polish invention" of the 4-stroke (first posting) is in fact a design from 1937 (probably even earlier). It was by E.H.Royce.
> There were other similar arrangements like the Hamilton-motor and the Mascad-and-Boothroyd-motor.
> 
> Nothing new!
> Nick



Well, yes, "Polish Invention", it means that my invention has been nationalized ...
The invention did Andrew Feliks, and so please write. Because I surely do not speak out about the invention bulb that American invention, but the invention of Thomas Edison. It's the order of things ...
Andrew


----------



## MuellerNick

> The invention did Andrew Feliks,



And when?
From the blurb at the homepage, it sounds like something new. But I didn't waste time to read it all.


Nick


----------



## Feliks

MuellerNick said:


> And when?
> From the blurb at the homepage, it sounds like something new. But I didn't waste time to read it all.
> 
> 
> Nick



in 1978. I did a master thesis at the Technical University of Cracow Published:





But I guess you do not read everything and you have a problem ..
Next thesis of my invention, Robert Motyka Cracow University of Technology 2004/2005
You know?


----------



## MuellerNick

> in 1978.



It had already been invented 1937.



> But I guess you do not read everything and you have a problem ..



Uh?
For the IC-engine, there is almost no 2- or 4-stroke variant that hadn't been invented before.

Do you have further inventions in regard to the 4-stroke? That half-circle thing?



Nick


----------



## mu38&Bg#

Nick, I found one one small reference to the Royce engine.  http://www.rrec.org.uk/History/People/George_Clegg_Reminisces.php Is  there any drawings or photos of this design?

Greg


----------



## MuellerNick

Here's the Royce:


It only has an awkward crank-shaft mechanism to save height.
In that book (S. Zima, Ungewöhnliche Motoren) are at least 7 more engines with piston-valves. Partly 2-stroke, partly just exhaust/inlet.

I should have an other book that has similar setups, but I can't find it right now.


Nick


----------



## Feliks

Of course, valves, piston engines, and it was some much earlier( to train a advise, before we take the time) already in 1914, the U.S. engine of Rockefeller:












or Fairbanks morse :





and there were many others, but mainly driven cams.


But there was none like mine, which is *directly driven *from the crankshaft connecting rods pistons.
And in general, it is a new four-stroke rather than timing, due to the exit of the master cylinder magic circle.

And how do you like the latest treadmill?
Andrew: P


----------



## MuellerNick

The first two of your pictures don't work. So I can't comment on them.



> and there were many others, but mainly driven cams.


The picture I posted is not cam-driven, it is driven by a crankshaft.
The Fairbanks-More also is not cam-driven, it is driven by a crankshaft. He only added rockers to keep the height small.

Nick


----------



## Feliks

MuellerNick said:


> The first two of your pictures don't work. So I can't comment on them.
> 
> Nick













And it's just a brand new four-stroke engine





Andrew


----------



## MuellerNick

> And it's just a brand new four-stroke engine



If you think so.
For me, it is just a Junkers opposed piston 2-stroke converted to a 4-stroke. Or even more obvious, the Royce-motor with the half-speed crankshaft moved upwards to increase motor height.
That's all.

Did you realize, that your rendering in post #93 has both pulleys with the same diameter?
That won't work that well.


Nick


----------



## Feliks

MuellerNick said:


> If you think so.
> For me, it is just a Junkers opposed piston 2-stroke converted to a 4-stroke. Or even more obvious, the Royce-motor with the half-speed crankshaft moved upwards to increase motor height.
> That's all.
> 
> Did you realize, that your rendering in post #93 has both pulleys with the same diameter?
> That won't work that well.
> 
> 
> Nick



No, not true. Take a ruler and measure yourself in the picture are obviously different. Perspective may be a little bit swayed proportions, but an intelligent person knows that it is about a 2:1 ratio,and for me the difference between 2 stroke and 4 stroke is the basic.
That's all.


----------



## MuellerNick

> No, not true. Take a ruler and measure yourself in the picture are obviously different.


Lower pulley is 40.5 mm, upper (that is more in the rear and thus smaller) is 39 mm.

Useless discussion! Unless you have more inventions regarding IC engines.

Have a nice day,
Nick


----------



## Feliks

Here, the photo of the engine and  Abart, for those who have doubts about the hight engine of my..






Andrew


----------



## Feliks

Did you know that it looks like the latest engine to produce electricity using any fuel, such as coal dust. Attached to the treadmill, skip step steam,,,
The end of the treadmill must be about 1 Mach speed, which at the shoulder of 50 meters is normal ... every second ..







http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CGcRgEuCocQ

It's not like we all have to fly, but the current a good thing ...


Regards Andrew : O


----------



## Feliks

Here is a reworked so as not to put unnecessary drag .. A bit like a UFO. Still on the edge of the "plate" can fasten some neodymium magnets ....







With these dimensions of 10 MW ....

In preparation for the new job of atomic physics, they can calculate the efficiency of the this power plant ...

Regards Andrew


----------



## Feliks

This treadmill UFO version of ramjet engines, would work best as an MHD generator. Its efficiency apparently comes to 60% or more has no moving parts. At 1 m plasma jet should be good.
The rest of you can generate in the traditional way, which would help stabilize the rotation ...



















This model can be mounted on the ends of the arms windmill ....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=s7c3zz0rWZM

Andrew


----------



## Feliks

Hi-Fi Wind Amplifier...







 Regards 

Santa Claus


----------



## MuellerNick

Am I the only one who is asking himself what this monolog with obscure "inventions" do have to do with the threads subject or with model engineering?


Nick


----------



## Feliks

MuellerNick said:


> Am I the only one who is asking himself what this monolog with obscure "inventions" do have to do with the threads subject or with model engineering?
> Nick



It's good that you have a brightness that these inventions ...
Well, you can do the models..


----------



## MuellerNick

> It's good that you have a brightness that these inventions ...



So you have to explain what is so innovative about a Venturi jet.
Giovanni Battista Venturi lived from 1746 to 1822. I guess he invented it while he was alive, not 190 years after his death.


Nick


----------



## Niceonetidy

Is someone having a laugh here ?


----------



## Till

Besides some really funny ideas this thread is very interesting from another point of view. You can't patend inventions that have been already made public. But you can still patend new applications of these inventions (simple example: application of Phytagorean Theorem). Everything posted in this thread is public, no matter how crazy...


----------



## Feliks

Yes
So interesting what you can find in my archives. The oldest Radioamator I found in my ...






Google translated :
"According to information published in one of the writings of English - has been developed by researchers at the concept of electricity generation by passage of ions and electrons with very high speed through a magnetic field
The practical implementation of this method that was based on Plasma gas forcing by the strong magnetic field. Electrical power of 1000 KW can be obtained by passing the said plasma at 3 times the speed of sound, the magnetic field of 1 meter long  between the poles of a magnet at a distance from each other by about 15 cm. No, you would need the boilers and steam turbines. Previous experiments have generated so far a small amount of electrical energy. Achieving the full effect expected after several years of further intensive tests conducted"..



A song about Christmas Eve from Santa Claus :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sMCZ4mjnLqs

Andrew


----------



## Feliks

Maybe the exhaust manifold to the F1 wear a magnet and additional energy (electricity) have? 

Do not give me those numbers alone ... When linearly decreased as the amount of energy ...

 it 5 cm in diameter and 1 meter length of pipe that is 10 times less that is = 100 KW

The flow rate is not 900 m / s just say 200 m / s that is to say 4, 5 fold less = 22KW ...

 For each cylinder?

Andrew


----------



## Feliks

How can I bypass the statutory 20 mm in diameter ... and we have a little more air in the engine intake manifold

http://sae.wsu.edu/media/0708car/08-03-10/







And here, if the exhaust pipe wrap neodymium magnets .... I have a small MHD...

http://sae.wsu.edu/media/engine/target0.html







Andrew


----------



## Feliks

Some experience with Palasma. In the film, the plasma is formed, even when the current is flowing in the nano-amperes...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7s3cvm6CfY[/ame]

And here is video showing that you can do in addition to current, lovely music, which instead of ordinary hum, will be extracted  out   muffler...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISA4sXOyyQI[/ame]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=G9bT50QZO1o&feature=endscreen

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXskcNwXIHA[/ame]


Even serious business, what comes out of mufler treat seriously"
" Designing any exhaust system today is a challenge  especially when it is for an iconic sports car with a famous sound signature. Ricardos WAVE software was used by Porsche engineers in the development of the latest 911 model"

Regards Andrew and sends best wishes for New Year.


My private hand made plasma for cut  100 A






Cutting Torch :
http://www.google.pl/url?sa=t&rct=j...Og48BQveHBuJYucubF7ng&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.d2k


----------



## Feliks

Another way of getting electricity from hot exhaust pipes. Termionic generator, such as the electron tube. Current density obtained is about 10 watts of 1 cm square area of &#8203;&#8203;the outlet pipe

http://fti.neep.wisc.edu/neep602/SPRING00/lecture9.pdf







Of course, the acquisition of the MHD generator, which has electrodes inside..

To assist the electron reactions, a high voltage can be applied, as in TIG welding machines,..

Andrew


----------



## Feliks

But nothing  to prevent the high temperature of the inner cathode acquired using shale gas, or coal.
if we pipe with a radius of 10 cm heated, it will receive its length 1cm, 600 watts, which is enough for the house to its length of 20 cm or 12 KW .... ....
Extremely small heating stove diameter 20 x 20 cm, and everything we have in the house for electricity, including heating ..
In this case, the inner tube should have fins to really depriving heat of combustion.

Andrew


----------



## MuellerNick

Is that called pipe dreaming?

Nick


----------



## Feliks

MuellerNick said:


> Is that called pipe dreaming?
> 
> Nick



Oh yes, the hot pipe in the cold pipe, and created the greatest wonder of the world ... You did not know?


----------



## Feliks

Here, such a concept of the new engine to the bicycle. Will definitely help in fast biking, be using any fuel ... I wonder how, in practice, this will help ... This will definitely help ... can at all do not have to pedal?  







http://www.lasaero.com/site/products/article?id=R012B36S5


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUSklh3MKtA[/ame]


http://members.eaa.org/home/homebui...A Gyro Instrument System_ (Your Options).html














Andrew


----------



## Feliks

And all it may seem laughable, were it not for the dimensions of the venturi nozzle, which can this piece of brass with a film about the rate gyro, spin up to 10 000 rpm at 40 km / h ...






Andrew


----------



## Feliks

Of course, I see that freed the next ideas of something we are very happy. Introduced only basis to be developed. Now I am going to have such a number, which encourages the implementation of this idea. Venturi nozzle is one in the figure is the front surface of 3.14 x 2.1 x 2.1 = 13, 8 cm sqare.
6 pieces battery has 6 x13, 8 = 83.0 sqare cm. that is, it is only the surface 8 x 10 cm ....
A man riding a bicycle is at least a surface of 50 x 50 cm = 2500 sqare cm. Theory can obscure the surface without loss, for which he will be hidden. So such sixpack can theoretically put 2500/83 = 30 pieces ... without magnification face of the rider. So these 180 pieces of brass drums ....

Andrew


----------



## robcas631

In general.....this is similar to a Sterling engine....Where heat creates expansion and cold causes compression.


----------



## Feliks

robcas631 said:


> In general.....this is similar to a Sterling engine....Where heat creates expansion and cold causes compression.


I am very sorry..no heat.. similar too windmill.

If on the brass cylinder with electric gyro cut the steps for air, we get a full hybrid-electric-air drive ...For sure the electric motor would be well-cooled, which contributes to the miniaturization ..







Andrew


----------



## trumpy81

That's an interesting concept Andrew. My only concern is do the venturi's produce any sound at all. I would imagine that at certain velocities they would 'whistle', it might be good for scaring off dogs though ... lol


----------



## Feliks

trumpy81 said:


> That's an interesting concept Andrew. My only concern is do the venturi's produce any sound at all. I would imagine that at certain velocities they would 'whistle', it might be good for scaring off dogs though ... lol



So it may be true. Just how will "whistle. Such a musical instrument, bearing a mouthpiece similar to trumpet mouthpiece seems very strong, low sound ... and the number of watts = 0, but the glass vibrates around ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuba

However, I definitely prefer this art to a smaller nozzle Venturi ..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1hHi6QuksNA


Regards Andrew


----------



## Feliks

The end of such passive sports engine exhausts:







These old-style sausages only reach about 0.2 atmosphere vacuum. A new way of sucking exhaust ejector via a venturi is able to achieve 0.8 atmosphere vacuum. We can add it to the engine power of about 30% if the well will adjust camshaft....

As a result of additional air into the exhaust also added clarity will improve as a result of combustion gases....








http://www.croll.com

The company has also achievements in the treatment of gases, both solid particles and NOx ..
The company has also achievements in the treatment of gases, both solid particles and NOx ..
For large trucks and marine engines, you can give the water cleaner exhaust. Then, no longer see the black smoke from the exhaust pipe truck. A vacuum is created and injected via a closed loop water will improve engine efficiency as a significant ..








Andrew : P


----------



## Feliks

You can apply again in California, the first ...
Or Euro 10 standard  

http://www.croll.com/air_library/brochures_wetscrubbers.pdf 

http://www.croll.com/air_library/technicalbulletins_article1.php

Andrew


----------



## Feliks

Amazing power is the power vacuum. We know this for a long time .. Now, it will work for us. and only think with pity, which can do a traditional windmill with a diameter of 0, 5 meter ...   :fan:






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magdeburg_hemispheres

Andrew


----------



## Feliks

I found a very nice commercial about the engine with a variable compression ratio ....


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdM2VbbdtB4&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

But why in such a complicated way ...
In my design variable compression ratio is achieved with only ONE hydraulic device, a changing angle between the crankshafts ....
Here the results of the calculations excel...






Even in all 16 cylinders at a time....

Andrew


----------



## Feliks

6 of these dimensions of the devices .... The total area is smaller than the rearview mirror surface:






Happy Easter !

Andrew


----------



## Feliks

How to think quite well, even the "bike" can fly over the road ..






Andrew


----------



## Feliks

Because counting as simple things as volume, including engine displacement, it is no longer easy, I did a spreadsheet program to calculate the capacity of...

http://www.new4stroke.com/volume.zip

But already you do not need a program to design cams...: O

Andrew


----------



## Feliks

Once again, I will return to produce electricity for the help of the MHD generator. Everything is locally renowned roughly on the subject presented here.
http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/357424/magnetohydrodynamic-power-generator

 From other sources I found out that the biggest difficulty was to obtain high stability of our power. But today, thanks to patent my friend, who at the end of the 60 lived in Krakow and was in the same club as me HAM. Station club had prefix SP9KHR and I ran as the transmitter of surplus U.S. - BC-610. My good friend, Tadeusz Bator, efficiently assisted me in this work and launched a SSB transmitter power of 1 kW at the club. A colleague at the beginning of the 70 he emigrated to Sweden. There, in 1982 received a U.S. patent on the device that we now effectively helps in achieving sustainable energy sources .. This is the patent as the inventor:
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=www.google.com/patents/US4371917.pdf

Now this version of the microprocessor is very popular, and we can easily obtain current, high stability of the MHD generator. It's an old idea with a new face ..

 To be economically competitive, a coal-fired power station would have to combine an MHD generator with a Termionic generator  in what is termed a binary cycle. The hot gas is first passed through the MHD generator (a process known as topping) and then on to the termionic  of agenerating plant (the bottoming phase).
The third system is a framework for jet engine jet gases coming from the double thermal cycle. All three components are mounted, as in the classic treadmill, and drive generators disposed on the rotation axis, or to the external parts of the treadmill....
An MHD power plant employing such an arrangement is will known as an" open-three cycle".

Andrew ; D; D


----------



## Feliks

Well, finally, someone took my ideas for projects ..

http://www.creative-science.org.uk/duck.html

http://www.creative-science.org.uk/wavetanks.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bEfrtAOMuvk


Now, if someone wanted to work on the MHD and plasma must be provided with the device ..
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Langmuir_probe

Andrew


----------



## jwcnc1911

Wow. Just wow.

If any one is interested in funding me, I'm inventing a neodymium magnet rhombic radial Stirling flammenfresser inline v6 poppet sliding rotary valve pneumatic vakkuum steam carpet cleaner Jacuzzi flute jet that runs on koolaid and coffee creamer treadle engine fan to pump salt water into the tsunami hole covering the bridges in coastal Colorado to save the tiny himilayan gnewt from the pine tree mining industry.  It will produce about 3cc of electricity.  That roughly 3 football fields worth of ohms, speaking in terms of Kelvin, not Celsius.  Every one following me?

Hope my sarcasm is appreciated... apologies if it's not.


----------



## MuellerNick

> Hope my sarcasm is appreciated... apologies if it's not.



Don't worry, this thread can't get worse. 

Nick


----------



## Feliks

Well, something in my professional life .. In the late 90s was leading Sound designer at several The festivals of Children with Disabilities. well there Danuta Jachyra debut, which unfortunately is no longer alive. Here is a sample of how she singing....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=playe...p;v=nZGCZlsYMO8

Andrew


----------



## jwcnc1911

I almost started this out "apologies but..."

I'm not going to do that.  First, this is a model engine forum.  Second I don't care. Share your music interests else where.  If your just needing to talk call a relative or corner a stranger at a mall.  At least don't do it in the "plans" section of an engine forum.


----------



## Feliks

Poor Chesy ... but it shows its superiority to the limited "scientists" ... and this is the third time ... supposedly to three times a charm .. Thanks to this picture, which shows the ineffective actions planned by the "scientists" in order to provide current, also see "professional" electricians employed in the nuclear power plant ... Namely, you can see at a glance that the cable mesh used here are not quite matching the power supply wire (as you can see, 50 mm2) currently used for this section are structured differently (with a thick tube symmetrical to the cable mesh). These were in the last century used by Tesla .. Clearly, the narrowest cross-section of wire mesh at its base there is a section of 50 mm2 ..... It is not surprising that Chase wanted to warm up ... Also, a method for isolating the tight mesh wire with electrical tape like electrical work in villages Congo ... a little more, having reserved electricians are now using special thick-walled heat-shrinkable tubing, in addition to the printed kind of phase / zero to Chase know where, do not warm up. ..

50 so it looks professional:







Further lecture on making t-shirts cable: For the a / can clearly see the individual copper wires "clamped" cable ... and so it is a place which way you get any oxygen and salt until the end of the cable, allowing the coastal climate Fukushima wires and accelerate the oxidation deterioration of the contacts between them. And no insulating tape can not be his shield. Only, the use of appropriate wire mesh, and their adequate protection sleeve shrink, they are able to secure a single contact wire cable loop cable properly to protect against the ingress of oxygen and excess salt ... Not to mention that if rats wandering Chessy, made ??in the visible copper wire in your pee group, the quality of the contact even in the two days it may just aggravate that there will be a fire ... But that "Science" rather precludes such events. Therefore we "We teach" how to "anencephaly" scientists "provide us with your competence and infallibility and demand high salaries for their very competent action ... and apparently contacts in May another 40 years to work until there is the power ... I guess the other is just ...

Andrew: (


----------



## aarggh

Can I just say here that while some of your posts while OT have been perhaps mildly amusing Andrew, this last one is really just over the top!

Why are you destroying other peoples threads with not only completely irrelevant stuff, but also highly distasteful ones like your last post? I don't speak for others, but I personally find it pretty rude.

Ian


----------



## Feliks

aarggh said:


> Can I just say here that while some of your posts while OT have been perhaps mildly amusing Andrew, this last one is really just over the top!
> 
> Why are you destroying other peoples threads with not only completely irrelevant stuff, but also highly distasteful ones like your last post? I don't speak for others, but I personally find it pretty rude.
> 
> Ian



Well, these "scientists", which exposes us to the huge danger. as you can see they are very polite .... I wonder what Albert Einstein would say this: Never "....
Unfortunately, rude as they have






We need to show who they really are ...

Andrew


----------



## jwcnc1911

Come on admin, moderators... somebody kill it.


----------



## mu38&Bg#

Oh come now. Being a polish male Andrew's knowledge and opinion is far superior to anyone's. I know, my father is the same. Never mind he doesn't consider whether it was the engineer that underspecified, the contractor who skimped on supplies, or the laborer who forgot to put the correct parts in the truck and used whatever he had because it was soon millertime. Blame the one who is to be most educated, because that will make himself look the smartest. But first and foremost, complain to those who can't do anything about it or don't really care and feel vindicated that your intelligence falls on deaf ears.

Andrew stop posting these ideas and start building them. Your engine was built how many years ago? Prove that these proposals are real and practical, with math at least, then these people will listen to you or you'll realize the failings of some of your proposals. The math never lies and the only thing better is prototypes which actually work. That's why there are so many engine designs out there that never make it to market. The designer makes all sorts of claims, but it either can't be built or the real efficiency is nowhere near the claims and certainly not better than existing designs.


----------



## GailInNM

To the best of my knowledge, Feliks has only posted once outside the "Break Room" and that was his first post in the Welcome section. 

While many of his posts have nothing to do with model engineering, the reason the Break Room section was created was for such activities.  As long as a post is not a personal attack, political, religious, spam, pornographic  or containing offensive language it is generally OK in the Break Room.

If you believe that a post violates any of these rules, then report it by clicking on the "Report Post" icon in the lower left corner of every post and it will be reviewed by a moderator and/or administrator.

Gail in NM


----------



## Feliks

Troutsqueezer said:


> Who's going to step up and make this engine as a model?
> 
> http://www.new4stroke.com/
> 
> -T




Firstly, I would like to deny false information on the work of my engine. Both prototypes are working. The first one is demolished. Second prototype on which I worked a total of about 1000 days, the employed that is ready to demonstrate its power supply and a 250 km at 10 000 rpm, with 600ccm basic capacity ... 
A good mechanic at work such as the replacement head gasket, not, for example, in Lotus takes £ 1,000 for the work. Doing it in one day ... I did the second prototype of the 1000 days, starting in 1981. But despite the 2.5 times more power he got, the prototype is ready to continue the demonstration. So I do not understand that I have to prove something. Because everything is proved. As you can not afford to show, it's will not know .. 
I think that in the first post in this thread, I will happily offered to make a model of such an engine ... Although two years have passed I have not heard, to get someone praised model ... 
Defence employees, with such a responsible job in the nuclear power plant is not in place. You need to hire professional and responsible people. About this knowledge and, therefore, some physicists are opposed to the construction of nuclear power plants. 
 One of these physicists of imagination has just elegantly explain why my engine is more efficient than traditional physically. However, some physicists do not like it, because I said before, the four-stroke engine designs already can only improve 1 - 2% in terms of efficiency. And I do not know how to pull all of this thesis ...

Daniel , CH physicist elegant describe efficiency:

------------------- Mass - RPM - inertial forces----intake cm^3--- intake/inertia
1 main piston --- 2 ------ 2 ---- 2 * 2^2 =8 ------- 600 ------ 75 
2 valve pistons - 2*1 ---- 1 --- 2 * 1 * 1^2= 2 --- 360 ----- 180

===> intake / inertia is better for valve piston than main piston.
Of course in sensible borders .

I am in swoichpostach showed that not all nuclear physicists are guided by reason. Such things come out in dicey situations .. I described it in your post # 69 and 70.

It's about this new way of "cooling the reactor":

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/video/2011/mar/17/japanese-helicopters-water-nuclear-reactor-video


----------



## Feliks

But he and others're trying to improve the efficiency of its windmill, however, take advantage of them .. I think that the way indicated by me are true and fair things develop ...The maximum value of the vacuum, indeed can not be greater than one atmosphere, but be aware that he can make a tornado, or hurricane, where the pressure difference is only a few dozen hectoPascal .... Because it is important that quantity possible we can in a relatively easy way to get ..

And keep in mind that the turbine engine with a power of 100 KW flows only 1 KG per second ( 1 m^3), and it produces such great power, with its relatively small size
http://sheerwind.com/technology/how-does-it-work


Andrew


----------



## Tin Falcon

Feliks: Some friendly advice from one of the guys that runs this place. 
This is a hobby board focused on building model engines of various types and designs..  I expect all members here to be interested in learning to build or helping others learn to build said engines. And I also expect respect.
 The break room is a place to have a little fun, take a break, blow off some steam ,talk about a pet or a family member. A place to discuss almost any topic . We know to avoid certain hot topics that provoke heated discussions. One topic that can become heated and needs to be treated with care is alternative energy and perpetual motion type subjects. 

I expect all to have a little fun here and post a fun comment from time to time. such posts are like spices in food .  A little bit make it more interesting. too much and it is ruined. 

There is no rule about how much one can post in the break room . But lets think for a minute . If I start a business or hire on to an existing business I can not spend a large amount of time in the break room.  10%-15% is about right. IMHO.  more than that and the business will fail or I get fired. Even in a hobby success requires focus of time and resources. 
If you want to stay here I expect you to be here for the right reasons. Model engineering. You seem to be talented in 3-d cad. You have an interest in engines and mechanical things.  so I am asking you to contribute meaningful posts. You have shown me you have already been banned from at least one forum for posting meaningless stuff.
 my members here are getting tired of repeated meaningless posts. I am getting tired of them as well. 

Tin Falcon 
Administrator


----------



## Feliks

I think that especially twisting my name at the beginning of your post .. I remind you that this is a public forum.To that even as you board administrator does not give you the right to such humiliation prymitiwnego participants of this forum, you can describe what you do not like, but without these licks. They are similar to "Never"., Which apparently did not understand ... Already pointed out in post # 85, on the wrong terms and styling of my invention, but to chance. Reported also report post but also no reply ... Oh well .. 
I would like to say that it is "Never" removes uncomfortable side. In one of the previous posts also quoted this link: but unfortunately "Never" to remove it, 
because it was not easy ... 
http://www.powermag.com/blog/index.php/2011/03/14/a-short-history-of-nuclear-power-in-japan/

But I have a screen shot of my computer ..







 And if you take into consideration my advice contained in this answer, the exact date when I gave her, maybe I should get thanks for it, you do not have any Japanese family in their home, which had to leave Japan ... 
If anything upset you, I apologize, it was not in my intention .. I understand that you're upset with the then troubled by his signature ...



Tin Falcon said:


> Felicks:
> ....
> Tin Falcon
> Admisisrator


----------



## Tin Falcon

Mr Feliks apologies for mis spelling your name. 
back to the question why are you on this forum . I see very little you post of any value. I post a little friendly advice and you nit pick and try to find fault. 
I am not perfect . I do not expect perfection  but a sincere attempt to be a part of this community . 
you accuse me of humiliation pick at my words not the way to win friends and influence people here. 
Tin


----------



## Feliks

It is not all that easy .. On one forum Honda, my posts titled "Mind ..". This means that someone changed the personality ... In fact, maybe it is, but there is no other way to show the true inventions ... I would like this to take place in a much gentler way to get it was not that hard ... but unfortunately this is not possible ... So It's difficult to have real friends. But the very fact that I can tolerate proves their favor. Particularly outstanding practitioners in the forum. Even big companies can not make time, as quickly and efficiently build such things as the participants in this forum. Appreciate it and therefore published here ..



How did someone actually inspire .. it may even demonstrate Windmill Red Baron?  

The famous experiment played in Krakow. The horses did not give advice...

http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/regionaln...,fotoreportaz-mini.html#.UZiNYf9aVyM.facebook

Andrew


----------



## aarggh

Wow, amazing restraint Tin! I wouldn't know where to start myself!

I think I might just try and avoid clicking on this thread in future, and not in the least because to me it's like a Picasso in print form.


----------



## rcfreak177

aarggh said:


> Wow, amazing restraint Tin! I wouldn't know where to start myself!
> 
> I think I might just try and avoid clicking on this thread in future, and not in the least because to me it's like a Picasso in print form.



Rof}Rof}Rof}

Copy that,

 Maybe even Pro Hart in print (that guy who splatters paint everywhere and calls it art)  :wall:


----------



## jwcnc1911

Picasso in print form, eloquent wording to deliver such a meaning!  Speaking of just not clicking on it, I added this guy to my ignore list.  Easy as pie.


----------



## Feliks

jwcnc1911 said:


> Picasso in print form, eloquent wording to deliver such a meaning!  Speaking of just not clicking on it, I added this guy to my ignore list.  Easy as pie.



Well, river basin that we are describing their brave decision .. We are delighted with them ...:O

And it is so .. 

when your wife and you know that with you betrayed, I had never stop to think .. This world...


----------



## Feliks

In other forum :



sometoyotaguy said:


> Still there is no such thing as a free lunch.



In this case, I agree with you that someone is trying to deceive you, however, that free lunch orally .... .... 

Forever Electric car ( by wind force generator) - YouTube


But how do you replace the propeller, such as my amplifier, it obviously will not be quite as much as the delightful film ... get it right?
*Certainly* amplifier and give more energy propeller.

Yes, this dinner is *certainly* a lot cheaper ... It's just a matter of *when* the price will be less than zero....






Andrew


----------



## Feliks

One part of the reply to "when", is for example the case of such a drag, "windmill". Under normal conditions, standing statically on the ground windmill his case at all practically drag, we do not care, because we have any number of fan blowing on the wind. And now the resistance front, as will be larger, only the rigidity of its mounting must also be greater. Practically the value of the resistance front, even if it is larger, a large amount of available free of wind, makes no need to worry, we have the resistance front .... But from the moment when the "wind", we begin to produce, for example, an electric motor car, it is known that the resistance front "fans" will have a major impact on the amount of electricity needed to maintain a speed of "wind" (car). . Know that the windmill of "hole in the middle" will have less resistance. and even the shape of the hole to be similar to the airfoil wing, his leading the resistance may be at the level of resistance of this air wing and have even just 10% of the resistance of a flat plate, with the same profile section ... If it is only 10% of the and the amount of energy required to achieve this speed "wind" (car) will also be at the level of 10% of the energy needed to overcome the resistance of a planar face. So that is one of the first steps to reduce our price lunch, is the study of our "fan" in the wind tunnel in terms of the reduction of the resistance front, just what it is in their cars and their coefficient Cx

Andrew


----------



## jwcnc1911

Any one else using the "ignore member" feature?


----------



## Feliks

Here, such a "small fan", which Viggen fighter driven by a small propeller emergency hydraulic pump to control the plane, in the case of loss of the main hydraulic system.

You can see that at higher speeds, the propeller can be very small ..






As you can see the propeller drive in serious applications
So may be small and of recognition, a lot of power to control such a large fighter, because at higher speeds the propeller is more efficient. Its efficiency according to the speed increases up to the third power in the dependency ..

Andrew


----------



## Feliks

Full view of the Viggen






right on the apron in front of the hangar, and yet it was the Museum of Aviation, I played my models on a Wire ... I made &#8203;&#8203;a nice deck Tarpan plane ... Sorry did not start, bi was too small only 2.5 cc engine and was required 5 cc .. but this did not have .. I could only dream of ..

Andrew


----------



## Septic

I'm very new to this group but in the short time Ive been a member Ive seen some wonderful variations on established themes, created by people who deliberately strayed from original designs to personalise their creations in various ways, without being put off by the fact that the same basic design has been used a million times before, without deviation.

I have spent a confusing hour and a bit reading through the content of this thread and have come to the conclusion (rightly, or wrongly) that the differences of opinion with regard to theoretical pros and cons of differing engineering concepts are simply that.... Opinions.... Based mainly upon the same basic principles used by engineers worldwide and programmed into supercomputers and simulators used by multinational corporations, all of which would give their souls for the slightest improvement to current technology, but are limited by that very same rigid adherence to those principles.

It's very easy to forget that almost every significant discovery in history has been in some way influenced by one, or more complete cock-ups which in turn have led to unexpected revelations which, had accepted engineering theory been followed religiously, would have never been discovered.

Due to the fact that we build things for pleasure, using relatively inexpensive materials, We have the opportunity to think "outside the box" and take the kind of instinctive leaps that led to so many unexpected improvements in the past and the fact that mathematical calculations tell us that certain ideas are counter productive, doesn't mean that they won't work... Just look at how much time and money is spent by formula 1 teams on front wing design, only to see their drivers perform better once they've knocked off the end-plate on one side and two winglets from the other???

I say don't argue about what doesn't exist outside the confines of computers and theoretical manifestations.... Just build the damned things and see what happens.... If it works, you become a hero... If it doesn't, you have a pretty ornament to look at while you try modifications to understand why it doesn't work....

We don't build Stirling engines to do a job of work because they don't produce enough power.... We build them for pleasure and a sense of achievement gained by creating something out of lumps of inanimate material.... So if you have an idea. Build it.... If it works.  Video it and discuss it constructively and if it doesn't work, you have the opportunity to discover why.  But needlessly arguing over theory seems unnecessarily wasteful to me.

I shall now put my head down below the parapet again.


----------



## Swifty

I'm still trying to figure out what "prymitiwnego participants" means on post #144.

Paul.


----------



## Feliks

On another forum:



vwgtiIII said:


> If you had even a basic understanding of engineering, you wouldn't feel that way.
> 
> Feliks has the sort of naive ideas that "environmentalists" have when they make sweeping generalizations about how doing X will save the world.
> 
> These designs are hair brained and outlandish, at best, with very little utility in the real world.
> 
> That small prop on the airplane is a small generator that powers the hydraulic and navigation software. Yes, when you are flying 500mph, you can generate 10hp by coasting. You WILL NOT power an entire city with the same principle and a 1' dia prop unless you are traveling at the speed of light.
> 
> I would LOVE to see some actual calculations. Math is math. Anyone with math skills should be able to read and interpret his calcs. Post those and I'll give him some credit. Until then, this guy is yelling the bible aloud from the street corner.


 


All right, we'll use the math ... 
At the beginning of your data correct some of the aircraft speed. If it is to be an emergency control of the airplane, that's for sure, it must be to enable the load, ie the propeller must give sufficient power, as you have specified about 10 HP power control ... It's just that the aircraft lands at a speed of 220 km / h, and it must work perfectly yet. Propeller has a diameter of about 30 cm. 

part no 9 :
http://www.temporal.com.au/viggen_final.pdf


Well now using venturi calculator, count the venturi nozzle, which is in its narrowest point is 300 mm, so that the propeller be able to run when inserted into it. As you have specified, at the speed of 220 km / h it will give the 10 Hp. 
I asked to facilitate the original input parameter of the nozzle diameter to 1000 mm (1m). her throat identified on the 300 mm. There's a quiet propeller would seem to shoot ... Here are the results of this calculator venturi ... input speed is 25km / h and the speed of the throat is 284 km / h, which is significantly more than the 220 km / h landing ... So we should calmly from the propeller to obtain these 10 Hp power .... 


























Now you should do such an experience (or as you have enough imagination you can not do): You have to cut out some plywood, or flat plates made of plastic, and cut out the circle with a diameter of 1000 mm (1m). So cut the wheel, you have to fasten themselves to the chest or his back. It should then get on the bike, and try to accomplish this on a bicycle pedaling speed of 25 km / h. I think it lets you easily measure .. A man riding a bicycle is not achieved by 1 Hp ... but quietly get this rate, the pinned wheel with a diameter of 1 m. 
This wheel has the same, or even greater air resistance as a venturi nozzle with a diameter of 1 meter original input. But this gives us the nozzle throat, as he You noted about 10 Hp, because in the throat, the air flows at a rate ~ 10 times greater than the speed of Input, or 280 km / h., 
And the propeller can give us the 10 HP. It is 10 times more than we can give strength to propel the bike with the circular wheel strapped to us. I think that in order to achieve a speed of 25 km / h, we do not need more than 300 watts .... So, if the bike mount the front section of the nozzle 1000 mm, it will get the 10 Hp in her throat on the propeller and drive the bike with the nozzle to a speed of 25 km / h, we only need 300 watts ..


 I think the only thing I have left is to wait for your points ...

Andrew


----------



## albertorc19

argh!!!!!! 
A thermodinamics expert could have a stroke just from reading this last post ...   
No further comment


----------



## Septic

albertorc19 said:


> argh!!!!!!
> A thermodinamics expert could have a stroke just from reading this last post ...
> No further comment



I am certainly no thermodynamics, or for that matter fluid dynamics expert, but this thread had my bells and whistles going within five minutes.......


----------



## Feliks

Here, the first aircraft with Ram air turbine. Its ME-163 Komet:







And here the story framework:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ram_air_turbine

stuff here alternators produce. At the same time, such as is sufficient to drive the the bicycle. It gives as much power as the guy who races

http://www.basicaircraft.com/

http://www.basicaircraft.com/turbo-alternator-bae-14-28.asp











Now matching jets such dimensions alternator, it will have the characteristics needed to drive the bike (and other vehicles as well).It will have only 600 mm outer diameter ..












If the resistance front will be much smaller than the flat full circle. In laminar flow, may have only 15% of the value of such a flat resistance, as it has air wing profile....

Andrew


----------



## Feliks

Here is a link to the Factory RAT ....

http://ieee.rackoneup.net/rrvs/06/Emergency RATs Presentation.pdf


 Somehow strange lately rats have an impact on the formation of electrical energy ... Fukushima say that this mortal terror, and UTC are saying that this life .. Maybe show us in which direction we should go ...







Andrew


----------



## Feliks

This is a photo of a helicopter engine 400 hp in comparison to my hand. For this engine, only air flows, and its mass generates the power to the motor shaft. Mass of fuel burned is negligible .. If, for example, in a wind tunnel, we will do the same movement entrusted by this engine, as during normal operation in a helicopter, you will be given a power take also the same power. 1 KG air flow gives us the 100 Hp engine PTO shaft ..







I would like to remind my project, called the internal Venturi nozzle. Taking the ratio of change in cross-sectional area, we obtain a nozzle, which has a maximum diameter of the turbine and thus gives the maximum torque greater than the traditional nozzle.






Andrew


----------



## Feliks

In other forum :



jetman150 said:


> I've got a bit of fiberglass and pvc pipe ine the garage..  What dimensions of venturi would I need to have, for a "windmill" electric generator,  if the average windspeed in my area is 10-15 mph?



No thank you, finally, for a very specific question. Because of this specific not yet had my manual is not yet complete. But a few important tips I can already provide, for a good while I'm thinking about it already....







First units 10 and 15 miles is 16 km / h - 24 km / h or 4.5 m / s to 6.75 m / s

Now I think that should do the nozzle of the same size and calculations as in my post 05.29.2013. 

Now this: the witrze 15 miles in the throat nozzle of dimensions we will have theoretical speed 167 miles (270 km / h) .. the valve on the power of the fan is due at the speed we can get even theoretically about 20 Hp


to get the power from the electric generator, you must already quite large in size,. I could barely fit for him to die in his throat. and it completely obscured. It must therefore be outside the nozzle and be driven by a toothed belt from the propeller., and this is the biggest problem.



Same cones and these dimensions can all be done the hard styrofoam by cutting the thermal cutting CNC polystyrene. Most important thing is that the external surface of the cone must be round, full, of the 1000 mm dimension. Theses external surface of the throat must have the dimension. So that the air nozzle was skipping necessarily the way to the straight line, otherwise may not have a good performance at all. All these figures are just patterns of cones. The figure pointed to the red line is the nozzle look like on the outside.







Why is it important to air bypassing the nozzle on the outside was the shortest path in a straight line? not because I'm imagining that the venturi nozzle is so very close to collapse like a normal airplane wing over and over. its aerodynamics will surely like this over and over again folded wings. wing and best for low speed is the lower edge of a straight line. here shown theoretically how to wrap the wing sites. Now Lifting force of this wing will also "wrapped" inside, creating a negative pressure in the whole  nozzle .....






It's a rough ..

Andrew


----------



## Feliks

In other forum :
[quote name='Wuzak' date='Jun 10 2013, 11:21' post='6310355']
I believe you have Solidworks.

Do you have simulation? I suggest that you test your venturi tube in simulation, and see how the flow works, and how the airflow inside the initial parallel part of the tube does not match the freestream air.
[/quote]

Unfortunately, I was no longer Solidworks for some time .. I Personal Edition 2004, but this version does not support more ... I tried to run a demo in 2012 but received three different serial numbers SW unfortunately no accepted ...
Even so, I'm thinking that the simulation nothing new has been brought to. There is one question that should be answered. Is there an amplifier, which amplifies, without any energy supply from the outside ... 
Obviously it is.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phonograph

 Edison applied it to his phonograph. Without a large conical tubes, the phonograph mined only very difficult to hear the sound. after adding the tube pfonograf game quite loud. So there is an amplifier that amplifies, without any external energy supply. Exactly in the same way all the wind instruments amplify sound mouthpiece. Despite the mouthpiece is similar in all instruments, they are depending on the size of reinforcing a particular frequency, the bass tuba to the trumpet. So we have the next examples amplifiers without additional energy from the outside ....
We just reinforces the venturi nozzle, and is arguably, even though it may be one like it, while others are not ..
Also the plane, which is heavier than air can fly, when his wings around a laminar flow. When the parameters are come forth out of the possible formation of his lack causes that the plane drops like a stone to the ground .. Certainly anyone experienced this building a variety of model airplanes, some of which would not fly ... So you need some piety that everything went well.

Therefore, teeth sprite is activated, the air speed gain amplifier in the venturi, laminar flow to keep it. There should be understood that a laminar flow can not have a strong whirled air. An excellent example is a laminar flow in a plane that has the wings of the propeller engines. . Spite of strong turbulence behind the propeller, wing has a laminar flow conditions and wing create lift for the aircraft.

Also in the venturi nozzle, air turbulence on the turbine dynamo driven machine located in the throat nozzle will cause no disturbance of laminar flow resulting from Bernoulli's law

Anyway venturi nozzle is amplified wind speed, without any energy supply from outside.


Andrew: P


----------



## Feliks

Just now I got a nice picture of one of the English forums which publishes ... I guess I was promoted to senior lecturer ... But why is ores men  clog ears ??







Andrew


----------



## Feliks

Well, this a lunatic continuing science, here's the project added to the venturi such an aircraft for flight litte 300 watts of power. Drew a venturi nozzle such as for example for driving a bicycle. I tried to accurately maintain scale drawings and nozzle. The nozzle has a dimension of 600 mm diameter and 2500 mm in length, and should be according to the calculations give the 300 watt ...

You will agree with me that it does not look unreal 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human-powered_transport






Maybe that so few students on this board bought the plane, which is just an old record and added the venturi nozzles, so to show that they can, .. and That Daedalus so he could follow the sun all the time to follow .. without excessive risk of his strength or the fuel runs out ...

Andrew:rant:


----------



## Feliks

[quote name='Kelpiecross' post='6313921' date='Jun 13 2013, 11:26']Feliks - maybe you should make a helicopter version - a venturi/RAT assembly on each rotor tip with the electricity generated driving the main rotor motor.   The faster the rotor spins - the more power is generated by the venturi/RAT assemblies causing the main rotor to spin ever faster - and so on.   You would have to be careful the rotor didn't overspeed - but it's a bloody good idea.[/quote]

You know, I also like the idea .. But is the propeller helicopter vibrations will not fall as a result of the weights on the ends of the propeller? But the speed would be staggering ..

A few houses here do for a small power plant ..






;D


----------



## mu38&Bg#

What a joke. 300 times the power output due to venturi? Windmill formula doesn't apply in a duct. You can make up anything you want, only the truth will prevail.

As far as your turbine engine example. Calculate how much energy is released in the fuel before you determine that the fuel is "negligible". 

Pseudoscience is the stuff of fake startups and conspiracy theories.


----------



## Feliks

dieselpilot said:


> What a joke. 300 times the power output due to venturi? Windmill formula doesn't apply in a duct. You can make up anything you want, only the truth will prevail.
> 
> As far as your turbine engine example. Calculate how much energy is released in the fuel before you determine that the fuel is "negligible".
> 
> Pseudoscience is the stuff of fake startups and conspiracy theories.



They lay so with understanding, read tings aircraft manuals, the city of divination your uptime in your flight ... 

 I NEVER wrote that the fuel is not important, so do not put in my mouth, what you did not write ... . 

I wrote that the MASS of the fuel is irrelevant in calculating the amount of the mass flow of air through the engine ..

Besides, everyone thinks himself a second, according to.

I see that not paying attention during lectures.

Andrew: P


----------



## Feliks

Here, the first success - Ideal working prototype Windmill Red Baron .. Because at the age of 14 years well done flying models, these skills are to this day. Despite the efforts of various forces that my budget was very limited, I made a perfectly working prototype of the "windmill" but it declared its materials $ 20, for up to a budget can now have the .. Balsa, Japanese paper, Cellon paint, some tape and heat shrink ...
But I built a perfectly working prototp, that shows that, however, so you can produce energy according to my idea .. ... 





















Research carried out in a moving car mate, with bowed glass in the door .... excellent wind tunnel...  


Andrew


----------



## mu38&Bg#

Feliks said:


> I NEVER wrote that the fuel is not important, so do not put in my mouth, what you did not write ... .
> 
> I wrote that the MASS of the fuel is irrelevant in calculating the amount of the mass flow of air through the engine ..



Andrew the energy of the fuel used to create that volume flow is VERY important. How much power is required in fuel to create that output?

And how does this apply to your venturi generator? I'll be waiting for your detailed mathematical explanation.

Your prototype is a nice model but you did not prove anything. How much wind power was converted into useful output from your generator?

Greg


----------



## Feliks

dieselpilot said:


> Andrew the energy of the fuel used to create that volume flow is VERY important. How much power is required in fuel to create that output?
> 
> And how does this apply to your venturi generator? I'll be waiting for your detailed mathematical explanation.
> 
> Your prototype is a nice model but you did not prove anything. How much wind power was converted into useful output from your generator?
> 
> Greg




Do you realize that you ask Wright Brothers, how far will recommend that for his airplane?
Ask anyone can....
Everything is proved, although you do not like it....


----------



## mu38&Bg#

From the 1m example above the first calculation of power output from wind turbine is correct. Your second calculation with the venturi is false.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wind_power

Wind power available from .79m² (1m diameter) at 5m/s (mass flow 4.8kg/s) is 61W. Using a power coefficient of 0.4 gets the 24W (0.0326HP) in the first example. So explain why if the wind captured by the venturi contains only 61W, this becomes 6928W (9.29HP) by placing the turbine in the venturi?

Your assumptions are false. The flow through such a venturi will not be the free stream velocity x  inlet area. Your 6.9kW is actually a calculation of the power required to move 4.8kg/s through D=.3m at 56.2m/s. The proof that the venturi will not flow this volume is right there! Where does the 6.9kW come from when the captured wind only has .061kW available?

Your fundamentals need some brushing up.

This is not to say there is some benefit from using such an arrangement. These are real and the math and data supporting them is validated.

http://www.stanford.edu/~vinodkl/webpage/papers/AIAA-2013-1211.pdf
http://openscholarship.wustl.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1544&context=etd
http://www.japan.ahk.de/fileadmin/ahk_japan/events_2012/5_Kyush_Uni_Prof_Ohya.pdf

Greg


----------



## Feliks

Here provides Excell tables to calculate the curves of internal venturi nozzle. The internal venturi nozzle have the advantage that the turbine blades are placed at a maximum radius in the nozzle, which gives a lot more torque. Also the number of blades is much larger, although their height, in this example, 570 mm, not greater than 12 mm .. But it can be done with plywood modeling ..

http://www.new4stroke.com/Inner570mm.zip






Andrew


----------



## Feliks

in another forum:
[quote name='Tony Matthews' post='6316853' date='Jun 17 2013, 08:16']http://www.gizmag.com/dodgy-wind-turbines/...7e6e92-89800598[/quote]


You know what Tony, the all "innovations" are so unsuccessful and, many of them with no rules, I do not know if this one does not stand still and disseminate the failed "innovation" ..

This is "successful" Innovations
Red Baron windmill ...
Here's a side profile of my prototype. Has a one advantage, it is super durable, like a pyramid, and you can not see that something was moving in 






Oh, and as well think of it and human powered aircraft, even without the additional jet can fly alone is enough that he will be the lifting wing basically like my profile ...

Andrew: P


----------



## mu38&Bg#

Andrew, have you figured out how to prove your venturi claims yet?


----------



## Tin Falcon

I am locking this thread to prevent further  conflicts and flame wars.
Tin


----------

